
Google’s Leading Futurist Predicts Humans Will Start Living Forever by 2029 - jiten_bansal
http://thescienceexplorer.com/brain-and-body/google-s-leading-futurist-predicts-humans-will-start-living-forever-2029
======
vph
I don't believe it.

